# Route to Venice



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,
We shall be travelling to Venice this summer. Can anyone recommend
a route from Zebrugge to Venice, also any stopovers en route.
Many thanks Crimpleken


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi Ken

I am guessing you are rolling of the ferry in the morning ex Hull?

Route wise

Zeebrugge - Brussels - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz then either

a) Nancy - Epinal - Bussang - Basle
b) Chateau Salins - Saverne - Molsheim - Obernai - Colmar - Basle

Then through Switzerland - Basle - Lucerne - St Gotthard - Chiasso

Entering Italy head for Milan and Venice.

It is all sign posted as simply as that.

The route from Zeebrugge - Basle is toll free.

I would suggest two x one night stops - for example - Luxembourg and Lucerne or maybe a longer run to Metz etc.

Russell


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

We go down through Germany and Austria, avoiding the Swiss carnet (Austrian one is more reasonable) and long tunnels. Will try and post links to a couple of sites we really liked.

We thought Camping Miramare (near Punta Sabbioni) was a great site for visiting Venice, BTW

Phil


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

If heading for Austria, Lech (near Augsburg) is a superb site.

Phil


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello,
We stay at Camping Serinissima, a very pleasant site on the Brenta Canal with buses outside the door to both Venice (a short ride) and Padua. The bus to Venice is €1 and 10 cents (was €1 last year) and if you buy a travel ticket at the site (for all boats and buses) this includes the fare to and from the site. Restaurant on site and another good one nearby.
We are going back in May and are thinking of trying the m/h stop after the causeway, think it's called Tronchetta. This would be right in Venice, as far as you can take a vehicle, but it too has gone up in price.
We stay once stay at a waterside site in Fusina, which was great until all the industrial noise started up at midnight, and I think in the summer it could be vey crowded with tour groups.
Is Venice your destination or are you going on from there.
If you are fans of Donna Leon's Brunetti there is a book of 'Brunetti's Venice' - we are going to try some of the walks this year.
Lala


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Crimplecken
We have travelled to Venice the last two years running we found this route was the best for us and apart for the toll on the Swiss Boarder and the toll on the A4 in Italy.
We try Austria the toll there was 32 euros and 8 euros for the Burner past each way the Austria toll only lasts for 10 day and the Swiss lasts for twelve months from January to December. 
Our route is as follows.
From Calais to Dunkerque on the A16 then onto the A25/E42 to Lille then onto the A7 Towards Namur on the A15 then pickup the A4/E411 to Luxemburg for our first stopover at Luxemburg at Alzingen Camp site good site good facilities and easy to get a bus just outside the camp in to the city. Best to fill up with fuel as it’s cheaper here; this campsite is in the ACSI book page 199 item 447 last year we only paid 11 euros per night with electric.
From Luxemburg we A3 down to the A8/E29 towards Saarbrucken onto the A620 to junction 3 then turn onto the N61 towards Strasbourg and pickup the A35/E25 towards Basel where you will come to the boarder were you will need a Vignette you can pay the attendant at the boarder all other camps they charge 28 euros but for us Brits they charge 40 euros I complained bitterly last year about this and nearly got arrested but ended up paying 40 euros but I’ve since fund that you can bye one online for 28.50 euros.
Anyway back to the route A2/E25/E35 towards Luzern for our next stopover.
Continue on the A2/E35 to the Italy Boarder and onto the A9 towards Milan from the A9 you’ll A8 follow this road around Milan to the A4/E66 towards Venice our next stop was at Lake Garda just off the A4 We stopped Perchiera de Garda at a camp called Butterfly at 15 euros per night great camp right on the lake in the ACSI book on page 771 Item 2031.
From here just follow the A4 to Venice however we followed the A4 around to the air port and followed the N14 to portegrand and followed the road to Lido de Jesolo and on to Cavallino to Camping Cavallino this camp site is highly recommended in the ACSI Book page 740 Item 1937 15 euros per night right on the beach short bus ride to port Sabbioni for the ferry the Venice. There are around 28 camp sites in this area so plenty of choice.

I hope this helps
Regards
Ray


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ray's route*

Ray

Thanks for the suggestion re going via Saarbrucken - a chat with Mr Google suggests a mileage saving for me of ten miles instead of via Chateau Salins - and still toll free of course. The N61 - what is it like? Can you give it some pan handle and crack on at a pace like on the D995 Metz - Chateau Salins?

Also re your Swiss Vignette. The cost of the Vignette is 40 Swiss Francs with signs clearly stating this. The vignette is also 40 Swiss Francs when bought on line. 28.50 euro is a far price based on present exchange rates.

To buy the vignette on line visit

http://rail.stc.co.uk/userdata_vignette.php?passid=5&frame=1&system=GB&affiliateid=45

The present price is £25.50 sterling - so pretty much 40 SFR or 28.50 Euro.

PLEASE NOTE - THAT VIGNETTE IS FOR MOTORHOMES LESS THAN 3500 KG

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

! From the ferry to Venice . . how many miles [Km's] a day to do without the driver going bog eyed ? I've usually found that 250miles a day is about my limit [even driving at 50/55mph I still only seem to average 35/40miles an hour]
Although we're having to give up motothoming & selling our van, I must admit I'd like to do a last roadtrip down to Lake Trasimeno !

But calculating it out [at between 26/28mpg] it would still cost around £640 for fuel + ferry + campsites/Aires/Sosta's . .[round trip]


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Russell

The D61 are good free flowing road as is the D991 although they are signal carriageways we ambled along at 50mph speed limit is 90klm nice and steady, all other roads were dual carriageways we only travel at around 60 to 65mph on these roads steady pace good mpg as most of the route is level.
Toll for Swiss motorways we were charged 40 euros not 40 Swiss francs one thing I forgot was that they give us a two franc coin the past to stick in the window.
The year before we travelled down via Austria and back through Switzerland after an 8 week stay and was charged 30euros to which they bid the same a two franc coin with the past that was valid until the end of December this is what I complained about but they were just not interested.
But despite the felling of being ripped off and by the way we was a party of three vans, the motorway through Switzerland were great no great hill ether way and the views are fantastic, the only drawback is that there are lots of tunnels but its still better than going up and down the mountains.
And by the way it was still the same van 4.5ton.
One other thing to bear in mind the none motorway roads between Milan and Venice are not good we tried that the first time it cost double the time and fuel so it well worth the 8 or so euros to travel on the A4 however it is a little like the M25 it gets very very busy.
Hope this helps
Regards
Ray


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Although we're having to give up motothoming & selling our van, I must admit I'd like to do a last roadtrip down to Lake Trasimeno !


How much will you regret it later Vic, if you don't?

Just a thought. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Re the online link for buying a Swiss vignette, they add a sneaky £3.50 'booking charge' right at the final check-out. I hate that as a business practice but I need one and think the price of £29 plus the £3.50 is probably cheaper than they will charge at the border but just thought I'd post here so that people will be aware and can make their own choice.

Phil


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

We have used this route down past Venice a number of times. Route posted on my website as in signature below. Plus in the different trips the sites we use 90% ACSI Camping Card sites.


----------

